# Barbie Event...what Can I Wear???



## KAIA (Jan 27, 2007)

I'VE NEVER BEEN IN ANY MAC EVENT ... i have no idea of what can i wear..i don't wanna go too dressed up or way too casual.... what do you recommend??? thanks.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 27, 2007)

dark jeans with a black top and heels is what I would wear personally!  but then again I've never been to one either, the closest store is an hour away from me


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 27, 2007)

It would be cool if you could find a dress suit similar to that blue American Airlines stewardess Barbie outfit.  I always thought that looked so cute!

Of course that probably doesn't help you.  But a vintage, retro-hip look would be cute for this event.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 27, 2007)

Whatever you do, make sure it's "cool" temperature-wise.  The last event I went to was PACKED.  Like to capacity full, and hot as HELL with MAs carrying around hors d'oeuvres and cocktails.  It was INSANE!  

Anyway, I wore a white collared shirt with a tight black pull-over sweater vest, dark washed jeans, and a pair of black t-strap heels.  I was comfortable and not over-dressed or underdressed.


----------



## KAIA (Jan 28, 2007)

THANK YOU GIRLS.. yeah about temperature .. for some reason the mac store i always go is sooo hot in there.. oh my god.. i'll let you know what i will be wearing..=)


----------

